# How much load can the APC 1.1KVA UPS take?



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the APC UPS rated at 1.1KVA. I am shifting my PC and thinking of connecting the PS3 + router to the UPS too. I would like to know if anyone has used such an extensive setup.

My PC (in sig) currently uses the UPS exclusively. I just ran a test and it ran for 45mins on it, with simple browsing. Don't know about games. 

PS3 will draw a max of 230W but it's common knowledge that it draws much lesser in practice. 

Router is negligebile.

A little greedy but will the TV work too? A 40" Bravia LCD-CCFL based. I guess not. 

So will my UPS support my *PC + PS3 + Router ?*

EDIT: Need a backup for only 3mins max or rather 30seconds on average. Have a generator for sustained power, UPS is just a novelty. More concerned about the load on the UPS.


----------



## Anish (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> So will my UPS support my *PC + PS3 + Router ?*



yes it will

it will run as long as the load doesnt exceed 1KVA (It will shout at you when load is increased beyond )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2012)

do not confuse VA rating with actual wattage provided by ups.
Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 1100 (BR1100CI-IN)


> Output
> Watts : *660 Watts / 1100 VA*


if you want to know more see power factor:Power factor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

I am aware that VA * 07 = Wattage

But just wanted to know how far people have pushed it as yet. Looks like it will do good. Thanks guys. 

After checking out the new setup I will post result (working / dead  )


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 21, 2012)

660 WATS ifyour  psu is more than that then go for ups which is more powerful than 1kva


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

My PSU is 700W but I don't think it draws so much all the time. I do not have the knowledge or equipment to check load levels 

It ran for 45mins on the UPS which itself says a lot. At full load it should only last a couple of minutes.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 21, 2012)

Reduced backup time, that's the only thing you'll have to be afraid of i think.And yes,the UPS will warn you if you are overloading it.Or in the worst case, the fuse will go off.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

I only need a backup time of 1mins and in worst case scenarios 3mins. The generator kicks in pretty fast in my apartment. 

Even I am worried about overloading.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 21, 2012)

As long as you don't game on PC and PS3 simultaneously(lol),the setup will be alright.


----------



## asingh (Feb 21, 2012)

Then the 1.1 KVA is enough.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2012)

The power factor of our supplies are around 0.7 to 0.8.

So 1.1KVA*0.7= 770W .So No problem upto 700 to 750W loads.


More info-


Spoiler



*www.constructionknowledge.net/electrical/images_electrical/KW_vs_KVA.gif


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2012)

APC mention the actual watts along with the VA rating on their site ups product page.this is much better than assuming PF & i am guessing if APC has a PF of 0.6(660/1100)then cheaper UPS brands will have a lesser PF.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2012)

Its a UPS not a power generator, the way its meant to be used is to give un-interrupted power supply till you save your state and shut the system down, its not meant to be used in a sustained way when the electricity is not there
edit: just read deeper into the thread, ok it should take PS3, PC and Router load for short period of time, thats what it is there for


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

^ thanks once again. I should have added the info to the OP. Just need at most 3mins backup. In fact just over 30secs is also fine since I only see a powercut >3mins only once a year. 

I will test it with full load too Gaming on PC + PS3 gaming + baby accessories. I will let you know of the results. 

But has no one pushed their UPS so much?

Will post my results soon.


----------



## Anish (Feb 21, 2012)

Sarath said:


> But has no one pushed their UPS so much?



Yeah, right here
Once I plugged the iron box and the ups (600VA) started freaking out


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

Iron Box  those tiny monsters are power suckers. Even I know nothing except the wall sockets can handle them and even they have to be good quality. 
Running them off an extension cable will also burn the board or the fuse inside the extension board. 

Well I'm using it on powerhungry gadgets but not to that scale. I will most likely shift the PC today but as it is my Bro's b'day I am more in the party mood


----------



## Sarath (Apr 27, 2012)

I am buying a separate UPS for the PS3. I got a quote of 2200, shipped to my place. Is it a good price?

Posting this here because I searched and searched but didn't find a proper place to post this.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Sarath said:


> But has no one pushed their UPS so much?



You better PM Cilus buddy. His PSU is 850W and has an OC'ed 1090T + 6870 CF setup. He uses APC 1.1KVA too. Sure he can shed some light on this matter.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I am buying a separate UPS for the PS3. I got a quote of 2200, shipped to my place. Is it a good price?
> 
> Posting this here because I searched and searched but didn't find a proper place to post this.



Company, model no., shop ??


----------



## Sarath (Apr 27, 2012)

Forget the discussion prev to post 17. I decided not to take a risk and run such experiments. The 1.1KVA powers my PC + router + a charging board used for phones etc and don't want to tax it more.

As for my incomplete information given, well it's a APC 600VA UPS which is being offered 2100 shipped to my place from Golchha it, Bangalore. Its 2000 at store but my fuel charges will come up to 500 bucks. 
So it is a good deal?


----------



## devx (Apr 27, 2012)

_OP: SORRY TO GO OFF TOPIC_
Will anybody help me to find out " _why my new APC 1100v UPS is not working/starting_ " it's so new and i charged it for even 24 hrs., i checked it without connecting any equipment.


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2012)

The battery comes unconnected. Did you hook that up. One wire is disengaged, the panel needs to be opened.


----------



## devx (Apr 29, 2012)

PANEL., at the bottom of UPS ?? it's _sealed_.


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2012)

The battery compartment.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

devx said:


> PANEL., at the bottom of UPS ?? it's _sealed_.



everything is given in the manual. How could you have missed that big yellow sticker which says the battery isnt connected ?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 29, 2012)

its rare for guys to look under the bottom of the ,besides the ups is damn heavy around 20kgs
>devx hope you have solved the problem 
after connecting the battery and powered on the ups don't connect any to it,charge for 24 hours and then connect your stuff


----------



## devx (Apr 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> everything is given in the manual. How could you have missed that big yellow sticker which says the battery isnt connected ?



*@dfcols71 /  sarath / asingh >>* Yaar, i already read the manual but i couldn't found BIG YELLOW STICKER in cartoon box or anywhere., at the battery compartment there's 1 _BLACK STICKER_, " Requires to be opened by safety personnel only - warranty void if removed " and nothing else.

AND i opened it and connected the wire at +ve., it's working now  and left it to be charged for 24hrs.

THANKS, i love brethren-ship


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

warranty void if removed ? what did you do ? :O

Can you take a pic of the underside ?


----------



## kartick (May 21, 2012)

Sarath said:


> warranty void if removed ? what did you do ? :O
> 
> Can you take a pic of the underside ?



Hi Guys

I need to connect my LCD(32" samsung)+PS3 to a UPS for a max of 3 min backup in between outages. How much KVA UPS do I need? And pls suggest the one which can sustain the increased power supply(as is the case with generators usually).

Kartick


----------

